# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  RECIPES-Amazing Site!

## BENESSE

I came across this really unique site and thought y'all might find it as useful as I do:

http://edamam.com/desktop/

Here's what's great about it: 
You input "what you're hungry for" (maybe it's something you have on hand like swiss chard, bacon, rice, etc.)

Then you choose how many calories you'd want per serving, and finally, under "diet" you get to pick anything from well balanced, dairy free, high protein, low carb, etc, etc)

Foe example:

http://edamam.com/desktop/search.jsp?q=bacon&dietType=balanced&dietType=low-carb&cal-srv=gte+200%2C+lte+400

You get a bunch of great recipes from well known sources, AND, _each_ recipe gives you the nutritional break down.

----------


## Rick

I was gonna argue with you until I saw that recipe. Drooool.

Where have you been!? The cat has been beside himself. Well, not literally. He can't really do that 'cause there's only one of him. Anyway, where you been?

----------


## BENESSE

I've been to London to visit the queen. _(I wish)_
Other than that, work, work and more work.

----------


## crashdive123

Great site.  Glad to see you back around.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool, ....on first page:
Asparagus with Bacon-Hazelnut Vinaigrette and Slow-Cooked Egg.....Site can't be bad.

----------


## Justmetmc

I spent a few minutes searching thru this site, amazing!

----------

